# DIY fish food gelatine - sulfur dioxide?



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I have some pure gelatine that I got at my local Asian market. This is for DIY fish food. The problem is the ingredients say "gelatine (May contain sulfur dioxide). Is this something I should worry about?


----------



## tijuanatoad (May 17, 2010)

If a human being can eat it why not fish.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Lol so I posted this on several site because I was concerned. Turns out sulfur dioxide is used to make the gelatin and is in small doses so it's basically minis clue. It's hard to find info on it but basically it is safe


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

If you're concerned, try using Agar instead. So far as I know it has no additives at all, though some of it comes coloured red, you can just buy it plain and not coloured. Sets a bit more firmly than gelatine too.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Fishfur said:


> If you're concerned, try using Agar instead. So far as I know it has no additives at all, though some of it comes coloured red, you can just buy it plain and not coloured. Sets a bit more firmly than gelatine too.


where would i buy this? I looked at the local asian market for it. nothing  i made a batch and it came out all crumbly. I'm lookign for a jello like texture. maybe i added too little gelatin


----------



## Fishfur (Mar 4, 2012)

I know you can get it at most Asian markets. It may come in a packet, like gelatine, or it can be in a sort of stick shape instead wrapped in cellophane. I wish I knew what aisle to tell you to look in but I only find it by cruising the aisles and picking up all the little packets I find. Last time i got some it was at a T&T supermarket, but I have seen it at others.

Did you completely dissolve the gelatine first ? The usual recipes call for using boiling water to dissolve it.. like making Jello. Cup of boiling water to one packet, stir until you don't see any gelatine crystals left, a cup of cool water or juice, let cool and then add whatever solids you were going to use. If anything in the recipe is wet, reduce the cool water to compensate for the wet ingredient. 

If you have to use cold water, most recipes call for soaking it in the cold water for at least fifteen minutes, though I'd let it soak a half hour, I think, before mixing it up. Sprinkle it as evenly as you can over the top of the water in a bowl and let it soak.

Crumbly may mean it was not dissolved properly. The less water used, the firmer it should be when set. More water makes it softer when set.


----------



## Bwhiskered (Oct 2, 2008)

I buy Gelatin at the Bulk Barn and Agar at a health food store.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

like nutrition house? they have one at York, ill check it out after my exam


----------



## sightlysun (Jun 14, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the asian supermarket at Rexdale and Islington has Agar, been there a couple of times. It should be in the same aisle with the gelatin/snack, maybe you can ask the cashier


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Well, i work right beside it so ill go check it out tomorrow.


----------



## uarujoey (Jul 4, 2011)

Try using egg yolk as a binder.... 

good protein source as well.


----------

